# TV Show: Ancient Aliens..............................



## Times Roman (Nov 10, 2012)

Somehow,  in another thread, the discussion of the impact of ancient aliens have had on our development came up.  Trying to be fair and impartial, I thought I'd give the show a try.  I've watched six or seven of these episodes.  The thought that keeps crossing my mind, is why is it that any time there was an important event in the evolution in mankinds development, why is it that these learned scholars feel that Aliens played a part?

Is there nothing that mankind can call it's own without these individuals trying to claim that these Aliens had a role to play?

http://www.history.com/shows/ancient-aliens


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 10, 2012)

I like the show..truth is man has no clue how we came to be.Lots of wierd shit out there thats hard to explain. Anyone who says they know how man became man or what happens when we die is full of shit.Im into the occult and the study of hidden knowledge


----------



## Azog (Nov 10, 2012)

I can't stand that show. History channel was better when it was the Hitler channel.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 10, 2012)

I think tilly got abducted by aliens


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 10, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> I like the show..truth is man has no clue how we came to be.Lots of wierd shit out there thats hard to explain. Anyone who says they know how man became man or what happens when we die is full of shit.Im into the occult and the study of hidden knowledge





Azog said:


> I can't stand that show. History channel was better when it was the Hitler channel.


 


Brother Bundy said:


> I think tilly got abducted by aliens




Ok.  Seriously, this is the most diverse response from gentleman I can imagine.

Brotherbundy... I absolutely 100% agree with you.  anytime anyone comes at you professing to know all the answers, it's time to make sure the wallet is still in the pocket.  Infinitely better to have an open mind and sometimes to be proven wrong, than to have a closed mind and find out too late others were right.  Even in the science community, the sheeple tend to flock around popular ideas, like the big bang, and try to muscle out competing ideas.  I need to mention that I am more or less an agnostic, so that means I'm not sure what to believe.  But this program tries to tell us even the extinction of the dinasuars may have come about by the hand of aliens.  Who knows, they could be right?  But with extraordinary hypothesis,  I think we need exraordinary proof.  Otherwise, I think Occam's razor should  prevail and the simplest explanation is the one we need to go with?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Occam's_razor


----------



## sfstud33 (Nov 10, 2012)

Would you listen to someone that looks like they put their finger in an electric socket to style their hair?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 10, 2012)

sfstud33 said:


> Would you listen to someone that looks like they put their finger in an electric socket to style their hair?


 yes I would


----------



## Yaya (Nov 10, 2012)

BB knows i am hooked..i can go on and on about this for hours..i wont though because there is so much interesting shit to discuss..

Radio show "coast to coast" is also a great one that focuses on ancient aliens..

Mark my word, within 2 years the president will make it official that extra terrestrials do exist. There is a reason why the Vatican has officially made a statement that they arent opposed to belief on the subject of extra terrestrials and that it wouldnt harm the structure of the church... the Vatican wouldn't say that unless we were expecting some sort on earth changing news sometime soon.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 10, 2012)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/7399661.stm


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 10, 2012)

Yaya said:


> BB knows i am hooked..*i can go on and on about this for hours*..i wont though because there is so much interesting shit to discuss..
> 
> Radio show "coast to coast" is also a great one that focuses on ancient aliens..
> 
> Mark my word, within 2 years the president will make it official that extra terrestrials do exist. There is a reason why the Vatican has officially made a statement that they arent opposed to belief on the subject of extra terrestrials and that it wouldnt harm the structure of the church... the Vatican wouldn't say that unless we were expecting some sort on earth changing news sometime soon.



Go for it!

I enjoy debating this area too.  I think I'm leaning towards the idea of aliens being present.  Just not sure who/what these aliens are.  could they be us?  to me it seems the most likely.  I do think that other intelligent life is out there.


----------



## losieloos (Nov 11, 2012)

Not going to lie I love that show, along with pawn stars.


----------



## cranium85 (Nov 11, 2012)

I love that show. If u watch all the episodes and do a little research for yourself....it is clear that the ancients had knowledge that was far more advanced than we have today....technology also. Not in the sense of technology we have today...but there are many mysteries about man kinds past that are unkown.

I know what u mean about then contributing everything to aliens. I don't think that's the case. However I hink It is possible. I mean if u look at the big picture. It's like one minute we are cavemen and the next we are building pyramids and structures that to this day people can not figure out how they were built or even recreate then with our own modern technology.


----------



## HDH (Nov 11, 2012)

This can be a pretty good topic when kept civil.

I'm with Bundy on this one. His post hits the closest.

I'm an atheist (although I do like the bread  ). Not the god bashing type though. I think people should believe as they wish. Whatever gets em through the day.

As far as aliens, who knows? 

I would almost believe that before I believed in a "god".

I think it's been so long ago that nobody really knows. Sure there are stories but the grapevine can get a little cluttered after so many thousands of years.

HDH


----------



## ccpro (Nov 11, 2012)

There is no doubt in my tiny human brain that yes aliens do exist and they far more advanced than us.  I have faith in a supreme creator, God, Allah, Buddah, etc. choose yours.  That "God" created the cosmos which all life was spawned, us and whatever else is out there!  How could we be arrogant to believe we're it?  I love the shows expecially when they cite well known astrophysicists who can backup their theories.  I think the government is trying to desensitize us to the idea by leaking little bits of info here and there so there won't be mass hysterial when the day comes!  With all that said, we say prayers before dinner, attend Church weekly, and keep the faith in an effort to provide stability and structure within our family.


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 12, 2012)

ccpro said:


> There is no doubt in my tiny human brain that yes aliens do exist and they far more advanced than us.  *I have faith in a supreme creator, God, Allah, Buddah, etc. choose yours*.  That "God" created the cosmos which all life was spawned, us and whatever else is out there!  How could we be arrogant to believe we're it?  I love the shows expecially when they cite well known astrophysicists who can backup their theories.  I think the government is trying to desensitize us to the idea by leaking little bits of info here and there so there won't be mass hysterial when the day comes!  With all that said, we say prayers before dinner, attend Church weekly, and keep the faith in an effort to provide stability and structure within our family.



I like how you believe in a supreme being, but that being may not necessarily be represenented accurately in any particular book such as the bible.  I'm not there yet, but if i ever make the leap of faith, I doubt it will be because of any particular book


----------



## ccpro (Nov 12, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> I like how you believe in a supreme being, but that being may not necessarily be represenented accurately in any particular book such as the bible.  I'm not there yet, but if i ever make the leap of faith, I doubt it will be because of any particular book



I've never read the bible and was spoon fed Catholicism throughout my education.  It's far from a fit!  It's necessary in my household for the sake of our children, they will decide what they want to believe down the road.  It's kinda like believing in Santa Clause, it teaches some life lessons and you figure out the rest.  My brother is an athiest with the same exact upbringing as me, he has never directed his son to say any prayer, blessing, or belief that there is something out there greater than us!  I don't see any benefit to this approach.  I really try to avoid discussions about religion because I don't fit anywhere that lables want to put me.  I consider myself an educated realist with a firm belief in faith in something greater than mankind.  If aliens show up I'll react much like I would if I stepped on a coral snake, I may simply get out of it's way instead of chopping it's head off!


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 12, 2012)

you and I are probably very similar in our belief system.  Both my parents were raised religiously, but refrained from shoving that down my throat as a youngster.  We said our nighly prayers, and meal prayers, but other than that, never forced any particular belief system on me.

I on the other hand, LOVE discussing the philosophy of religion.  I had this HUGE debate on it recently, and if you are interested, PM me and I can send you a link.

For me, the philosophy of religion is hugely fascinating, and nothing better than a big bon fire, a bottle of wine, and some good friends to discuss meta physics.



ccpro said:


> I've never read the bible and was spoon fed Catholicism throughout my education.  It's far from a fit!  It's necessary in my household for the sake of our children, they will decide what they want to believe down the road.  It's kinda like believing in Santa Clause, it teaches some life lessons and you figure out the rest.  My brother is an athiest with the same exact upbringing as me, he has never directed his son to say any prayer, blessing, or belief that there is something out there greater than us!  I don't see any benefit to this approach.  I really try to avoid discussions about religion because I don't fit anywhere that lables want to put me.  I consider myself an educated realist with a firm belief in faith in something greater than mankind.  If aliens show up I'll react much like I would if I stepped on a coral snake, I may simply get out of it's way instead of chopping it's head off!


----------



## ccpro (Nov 12, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> you and I are probably very similar in our belief system.  Both my parents were raised religiously, but refrained from shoving that down my throat as a youngster.  We said our nighly prayers, and meal prayers, but other than that, never forced any particular belief system on me.
> 
> I on the other hand, LOVE discussing the philosophy of religion.  I had this HUGE debate on it recently, and if you are interested, PM me and I can send you a link.
> 
> For me, the philosophy of religion is hugely fascinating, and nothing better than a big bon fire, a bottle of wine, and some good friends to discuss meta physics.



Last discussion and I mean last!!!  I was trying to wrap my head around this woman who was convinced Noah actually gathered two of everything on an ark and that Eve was visited by a serpant.  She could not comment on dinosaurs and she was college educated!!!!  It was too far to go...I had no patience!!!!


----------



## theminister (Nov 12, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> I think tilly got abducted by aliens



I think Tilly is an alien


----------



## Yaya (Nov 12, 2012)

As a former Athiest I can say that religion and "the book" should never be forced into a household or into someones brain. Faith is faith, belief in a higher being without proof. I have not been an athiest for about 12 years and it wasnt some crazy "born again" experiance that changed my views and beliefs. I wil NEVER tell anyone what to or not to believe, i have had many debates with non believers and people who believe in different doctrines etc... Everytime i debated i accomplished nothing!! That doesnt mean i won the debate or lost.

As for Aliens, i believe they are out there..Either way my faith is locked due to certain experiances, so if ET walks into my kitchen and tosses a hot pocket into the microwave it wont change a thing.


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 12, 2012)

ccpro said:


> Last discussion and I mean last!!!  I was trying to wrap my head around this woman who was convinced Noah actually gathered two of everything on an ark and that Eve was visited by a serpant.  She could not comment on dinosaurs and she was college educated!!!!  It was too far to go...I had no patience!!!!



you cannot rationally discuss something as emotional as an individual's belief system.  No matter how well you lay your case out, it doesn't matter. Logic doesn't matter.

They, on the other hand, are equally frustrated, because it is clear to them that there is a god.  It says so right in the bible!  =)


----------



## HDH (Nov 12, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> you cannot rationally discuss something as emotional as an individual's belief system.  No matter how well you lay your case out, it doesn't matter. Logic doesn't matter.
> 
> They, on the other hand, are equally frustrated, because it is clear to them that there is a god.  It says so right in the bible!  =)



LOL. I totally agree.

That's part of why I say believe what you want.

When I was younger, I used to get in the debates and they always turned heated and everyone got angry and nothing was ever accomplished.

Now I see that others believing in a "god" really helps em get through the rough shit that life can throw at us.

My mom is a serious believer, not in the church though. I don't believe but for Christmas, her birthday and Mother's Day, I head to the Christian "trinket" store and get her gifts from there.

Over the years I've managed to redecorate her house with this stuff.

Believing for her has gotten her through some tough times and I'm grateful for that even though I don't believe.

HDH


----------



## Yaya (Nov 12, 2012)

Great way to look at it HDH...when i was an athiest i was a hell of a debater..always upset someone though..not worth it


Glad you have that respect for your mom


----------



## kofer320 (Nov 19, 2012)

7 days isn't too old to revive a thread, is it?

I saw the first few episodes of the series, which were very interesting, although I know that the show has a spin on it, as everything does.  I've seen parts of newer ones which seem to be more wild speculation and blatant leading of the viewer (which means poorer leading, as the leading becomes more apparent to people that don't pick up on it easily).  The "reasoning" flow is typically:
1. Point out some interesting thing
2. Pose a supposition (which personally seem to be more wild in newer episodes)
3. Possibly make more suppositions with implied connections to each other
4. Make a statement that at face seems reasonable based on the supposition(s) to attempt to solidify the point (something being reasonable vs something being factual).

Because this happens in every episode I've seen, I have to imagine it's intended, and not just coincidence, although this type of flow is common among people trying to make something appear factual that simply doesn't have enough evidence to support it.

Now because something doesn't have enough evidence to say that it is certain doesn't mean that it isn't true.  From sheer statistics, I do believe that there are intelligent aliens out there, although that is belief in probability.  Also, it doesn't matter if they are millions of galaxies away; our concept of what is or is not possible is completely irrelevant to the capabilities of a far more advanced species, or even a species of the same or less advancement with a completely different technology base to our own.  Even casting that aside, there's also the possibility of beings which exist in a way we cannot perceive such as interdimensionally or in ways we simply cannot describe (which I cannot give an example for... as I cannot describe it ).

I personally think that it is a plausible possibility that aliens have interacted with or influenced our species, not that it is definite.  I simply don't know, and we cannot know with what's available.

I completely agree that people just want to know, and don't know.  What I take away most from the show are few things:
1. archaeologist have made up stories, used their personal opinions and common assumptions to create the established view on things
2. science still is not science -- it's still a game of making sure your opinions line up with the established and/or accepted views, otherwise you risk being ostracized and ridiculed; this needs to stop.
3. information is still being hidden and should not be.  As long as restrictive, overbearing, fearful governments are in control, the development of society will be held back.  This, however, is something I have little hope in ever happening.  History has only repeated itself, not broken from patterns.

Regarding atheism, to me, it has always been hypocritical.  In my mind, it's the same as believing in god.  I'm ok with the belief, as long as it's understood to be a belief, but I hate when people of any belief system try to claim their beliefs as fact.  Atheism implies a belief that there is no god.  Fine, but please don't claim it as fact.  There is no way that anyone or anything or any laws would ever be able to prove that god does or does not exist, if indeed god is truly a being which created existence.  How could a being which created existence be bound by any rule or any perceivable dimension of that existence?  As a joke, I typically add that one could say god doesn't exist then, since that god wouldn't "exist" in any sense that could be described by "existence".  That thread of reasoning could be described as a belief of mine, in which case I'd yield it.

For lack of a better word, I'm agnostic.  My mother is a person of faith, and I do respect her beliefs; as with HDH's mother, mine has also been greatly helped by that faith through tough times.  I have no problem with her beliefs and support them.  I don't support pigheaded people; as mentioned before, people that claim their beliefs as fact have a powerful ability to irritate me.  Thankfully, I've grown in a way which allows me to shrug those things off a lot more easily now and just ignore them.  I have no obligation to try to open someone's mind.

I do love talking with opening minded people who can freely discuss their beliefs and the possibility that they may not be correct without getting angry or offended -- these people are rare in my experience.


----------



## Killing Time (Nov 19, 2012)

I have not seen all the ancient aliens episodes, but the general idea intrigues me. I have always been interested in stuff like the eqyptian pyramids, and Mayan ruins, and MachU Piccu. 
Whether its all played out entertainment for the masses to watch or not, i found him interesting enough to listen to when he was on the JRE. Even without the ancient aliens link, the ancient civilisations that have gone before us, i find very amazing, 
especially when he was discussing places like PumaPunku and Cuzco in S.America, with their amazing geometricaly magnificent building and stone blocks cut so perfectly in different shapes, and supposedly with bronze tools...
Although there has been debunkings especially this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9w-i5oZqaQ its a 3 hr vid tho, he really gets into debunking it, so take it as you will


----------



## ccpro (Nov 20, 2012)

One word:  Nephilim, Times Roman run with it bro!


----------



## kofer320 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks, Killing Time.  The video you posted is great (I've only watched the first hour of it), and it mentions a theory for how the pyramids were built that would solve a few other mysteries about the pyramids at the same time.  This is what should have been broadcast.  It's a shame discovery and history channel are now mostly reality shows... and apparently shows stating outright lies.

I guess the few things I took away from the show, as indefinite as they were, are not really valid in this context.  #2 and #3 are generally valid as they are still happening, but this show isn't a good example of it.  #1 seems to be far less valid these days.  I know archaeologists made up stories in the past, but archaeology does seem to be more fact based these days.


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 20, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> I like the show..truth is man has no clue how we came to be.Lots of wierd shit out there thats hard to explain. Anyone who says they know how man became man or what happens when we die is full of shit.Im into the occult and the study of hidden knowledge



I mostly agree with this.  cosmic rays/DNA mutation rates are fairly predictable, and we can trace back the amount of mutation (and mutation rate) with a fair degree of accuracy and trace back how long it's been since we've all had a common ancestor.  We can go back even further and calculate how long it has been since modern man has had a common ancestor with other hominids.

That's one.

Two for me is a little bit more problematic.  I doubt the big bang for reasons other than metaphysical/religious.  I also find it hard to believe in an prime mover.  To be frank, I think any current theory is questionable.  I also have done enough studying/reading/thinking/learning to be humble enough to understand that we are probably not at a good point (intellectually) right now to even be asking the right questions.  but I think we are getting close to asking the right questions.

I always love hearing what other people think though..........?


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 20, 2012)

ccpro said:


> One word:  *Nephilim*, Times Roman run with it bro!



OK.  Big smiles from me on this one!  Not only do i doubt there is a prime mover, I find it extremely unlikely there was any involvement by this entity in our evolution.  Of course, I can be wrong.  

There are two thoughts on a supreme being.  One is "of" this universe, and the other is "not of" this universe.  it's getting real deep real quick, so bear with me as i give some background then I'll get back to this idea of a "nephilim".  

Of the two thoughts of a supreme being, the one "not of" is of course more powerful than the entity "of" this universe.  This means that the "of" entity is a part of, and is bounded by, this universe.  The other "not of" is not bound by this universe, and therefore this universe is NOT necessary for this "not of" entity to exist.

The entity "not of" this universe is most likely not a physical entity, as it does not need matter, which is a part of the universe, to exist.  As such, there would be no physical manifestation.  Since no physical manifestation, then no embodiement either.  And since no embodiement, then no reproducing with anything as simple as a human.  And therefore, no nephilim.

The other entity "of" this universe wouuld probably not be the prime mover as it is a part of this universe.  to be the prime mover AND be constrained by this universe, it would have to create itself and this universe simultaneously, an unlikely proposal.  Therefore not a prime mover, and therefore did not create the universe.  This does not mean that this entity has not evolved to the point of having "god like" intelligence/awareness/power.  Therefore, through dna manipulation, it is possibble that has combined some of it's "DNA" (assumning it had a physical body AND DNA at some point in it's evolution) with a hominid to create people, OR, with people in the ancient biblical past to create something more.  The funny thing is now we are back to our "ancient aliens" show, as the use of the term "aliens" and "god" are almost synonamous.  In order to differentiate between these two beings, we should probably come up with a definition of the characteristics and physical properties possessed by a god.

Anyone want to take a stab?


----------



## kofer320 (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't remember what Nephilim are, but I thought I'd add that simply because something is not of this universe and doesn't need this universe, doesn't mean it cannot manifest itself in this universe.  What if the being created existence so it could manifest itself and reproduce with humans?   We cannot imagine what drives each other, much less a being which we cannot comprehend.

As for god vs aliens (great movie title), in my mind and my usage of the word, god means the boundless infinite being, and I would not imagine it would have physical properties as you mentioned -- to describe a god would be to describe something that isn't a god.  If people of the past confused an intelligent alien for a god simply because it has greater knowledge and technology, it still doesn't make it worthy of being called a god in my mind; it might make it a false god, though, depending on how it presents itself or is presented by others.  Aliens are just... aliens, and more generally beings of existence.


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 21, 2012)

kofer320 said:


> I don't remember what Nephilim are, but I thought I'd add that simply because something is not of this universe and doesn't need this universe, doesn't mean it cannot manifest itself in this universe.  *What if the being created existence so it could manifest itself and reproduce with humans*?   We cannot imagine what drives each other, much less a being which we cannot comprehend.
> 
> As for god vs aliens (great movie title), in my mind and my usage of the word, god means the boundless infinite being, and I would not imagine it would have physical properties as you mentioned -- to describe a god would be to describe something that isn't a god.  If people of the past confused an intelligent alien for a god simply because it has greater knowledge and technology, it still doesn't make it worthy of being called a god in my mind; it might make it a false god, though, depending on how it presents itself or is presented by others.  Aliens are just... aliens, and more generally beings of existence.



Why?  Why would an entity of that immense power, have such an interest in something as infinitely small as a human?  When  you walk on the sidewalk, do you look to make sure you do not step on an ant?  NO, because you have absolutely NO concern for an ant.  Ants are not even in your sphere of awareness.  So why would such an entity, one that could create something from nothing, is greater than the universe, why would this entity "look on the sidewalk to make sure it is not stepping on ants?"


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 21, 2012)

kofer320 said:


> I don't remember what Nephilim are, but I thought I'd add that simply because something is not of this universe and doesn't need this universe, doesn't mean it cannot manifest itself in this universe.  What if the being created existence so it could manifest itself and reproduce with humans?   We cannot imagine what drives each other, much less a being which we cannot comprehend.
> 
> As for god vs aliens (great movie title), in my mind and my usage of the word, god means the boundless infinite being, and I would not imagine it would have physical properties as you mentioned -- *to describe a god would be to describe something that isn't a god*.  If people of the past confused an intelligent alien for a god simply because it has greater knowledge and technology, it still doesn't make it worthy of being called a god in my mind; it might make it a false god, though, depending on how it presents itself or is presented by others.  Aliens are just... aliens, and more generally beings of existence.



Once we get to the point of the singularity, our evolutionary process will probably speed up, and for the better.  

So let me ask a question of you?  Is it not possible for a "flesh and blood" being to evolve to the point of godlike knowledge/awareness/power?  Is it not possible for a "flesh and blood" being to evolve to a point where we can escape the constraints of a body?

And ultimately, is it not possible to evolve into a god?

But what is a god?


----------



## ccpro (Nov 22, 2012)

SAD this is a rhetorical question.  You already have demonstated that we will become God like.  Limitless memory expansion, downloading others thoughts, we will become the "borg".  Flesh will become less important with our new biotech existance.  Life will be redefined.  Then maybe we will earn some redpect from alien life forms.


----------



## ccpro (Nov 22, 2012)

I meant Times Roman....sorry not SAD


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 22, 2012)

ccpro said:


> SAD this is a rhetorical question.  You already have demonstated that we will become God like.  Limitless memory expansion, downloading others thoughts, we will become the "borg".  Flesh will become less important with our new biotech existance.  Life will be redefined.  Then maybe we will earn some redpect from alien life forms.



I've had conversations before, and there is a thought process:

"The evolutionary steps to becoming a god"

I'm a little bit rusty on the intricacies of the discussion, but I believe the first step:

1)  Full development of a integratible bio chip.  Initially, this will be for the stated purpose of restoring mental facility to those with brain damage, alzheimers, stroke, mental retardation.

2)  Full development of a integratible bio chip - second step.  Ultimately, this bio chip will move into the mainstream and be used to enhance the cognitive abilities of everyone.  At this point, we will be able to vastly increase our indexed memory and recall ability.  The major constraint will be cranium size and will ultimately lead us to our next step....

3)  We will be able to replace vast parts of our brain with these new chips.  This will improve IQ and other measures of brain functioning and ability. This will be in response to a limited cranium space, and is a natural extension of steps 1 and 2.  This will ultimately lead us to our next step.....

4)  Full brain replacement utilizing bio chips.  These bio chips are also fully integratible with other types of chips, including quantum which may or may not be placed in the cranium.  At this point, the human body is still fully utilized.  

5)  Full transference of consciousness from the human body into pretty much anything else with sufficient processing power/ability.  Step five is the step where mankind realizes "immortality" in the real sense, since the human body is no longer utilized.  The major constraint, however, is still the physical bio/quantum chips.  But not for long....

6)  Matter is no longer utilized for processing power, but instead energy, in the form of light.  Consciousness is now transfered over to energy sources and light.  As such,  we can travel at the speed of light, be anywhere at any time, and use the entire universe as our source of consciousness.  We have arrived.  We have become one with the universe, and have reached (based on my very small and limited intelligence) the limits of our evolutionary journey.  We have become "God-like".

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Yaya (Nov 22, 2012)

Times thats some whacky shit, very interesting and well worded


----------



## kofer320 (Nov 23, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> Why?  Why would an entity of that immense power, have such an interest in something as infinitely small as a human?  When  you walk on the sidewalk, do you look to make sure you do not step on an ant?  NO, because you have absolutely NO concern for an ant.  Ants are not even in your sphere of awareness.  So why would such an entity, one that could create something from nothing, is greater than the universe, why would this entity "look on the sidewalk to make sure it is not stepping on ants?"



I would ask the very same question of you.  Why not?  I'll certainly provide a response, though:
Q: Why would an entity of that immense power, have such an interest in something as infinitely small as a human?
A: How could a being so "infinitely small" as a human even begin to try to describe what a being, which conversely must be infinitely large, of immense power would think or desire?

Obviously, neither of us can claim fact to either view point.  I might presume you're taking a opposing view for the sake of discussion.  However, your question is very much one of relative reasoning -- very minded on ones own perception.  It's the same problem as trying to prove or disprove god.  If we're talking about a being that can create something from nothing, something beyond existence, it is completely pointless trying to define anything about that god.



Times Roman said:


> So let me ask a question of you? Is it not possible for a "flesh and blood" being to evolve to the point of godlike knowledge/awareness/power? Is it not possible for a "flesh and blood" being to evolve to a point where we can escape the constraints of a body?
> 
> And ultimately, is it not possible to evolve into a god?
> 
> But what is a god?



I cannot say what is truly possible; however, my belief would be to say anything is possible.  I would love for it to be true that one day we can escape the constraints of our bodies, however, that doesn't make us a god -- I'm not saying that's what you were saying or implying, just clarifying.  We could become energy, or perhaps we already are, and that energy is bound to the body in "life" and freed in "death".  Anything can be supposed; we don't know the truth.

I've given my opinion of what a true god is to me, and I've said that anything is possible.  Would I ever be able to come up with the mechanics of how such a transition could take place?  Unlikely.  Would anyone be able to do this in the span of existence?  My opinion is no.


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 23, 2012)

kofer320 said:


> I would ask the very same question of you.  Why not?  I'll certainly provide a response, though:
> Q: Why would an entity of that immense power, have such an interest in something as infinitely small as a human?
> A: How could a being so "infinitely small" as a human even begin to try to describe what a being, which conversely must be infinitely large, of immense power would think or desire?
> 
> ...



You make a valid point mate.  The only thing I profess to be able to do is ask questions.  The answers would have to come from someone much more intelligent/smarter than me.

And yes, I love to debate and discuss these issues.


----------



## kofer320 (Nov 24, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> You make a valid point mate.  The only thing I profess to be able to do is ask questions.  The answers would have to come from someone much more intelligent/smarter than me.
> 
> And yes, I love to debate and discuss these issues.



No problem with asking questions.  Not asking enough questions is a problem afflicting most people today.  I cannot see how there could ever be answers to these questions, as they imply the need for absolute knowledge, something no being of existence should have (not saying it's impossible ).  And even if there were, would we even be able to understand the answer?


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 24, 2012)

kofer320 said:


> No problem with asking questions.  Not asking enough questions is a problem afflicting most people today.  I cannot see how there could ever be answers to these questions, as they imply the need for absolute knowledge, something no being of existence should have (not saying it's impossible ).  And even if there were, would we even be able to understand the answer?



the problem with our ability to understand our environment/universe around us is our binary way of seeing things.  An event is either right or wrong.  We see things in "black and white".  When we persue, we either win or lose.  A light is either on or off.

But the universe is really not that way.  Our brain filters information and simplifies it.  It then reconstructs this information into what it perceives as meaningful patterns, even if those patterns are not present.


----------



## kofer320 (Nov 24, 2012)

Well, I cannot agree with you; I would if I could, but I cannot because if I do agree with you, which i do, then I cannot (because of what we would be agreeing upon).  Sorry, it was too funny to keep to myself.


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 25, 2012)

kofer320 said:


> Well, I cannot agree with you; I would if I could, but I cannot because if I do agree with you, which i do, then I cannot (because of what we would be agreeing upon).  Sorry, it was too funny to keep to myself.



har har har matey!

careful though, it almost sounds like early onset of schizophrenia!?!   =)


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 25, 2012)

I personally am addicted to this show too many things in the past cant be explained. Puma punko that place is amazing ive seen it in person myself, been to easter isle and seen these HUGE dam heads, been to the pyraminds and stood in their shadow and with todays technology we couldnt do most these things, so your telling me our ancestors could move these huge items or build them with such perfect lines??? NOT happening maybe magic was around back then and we have just lost our faith and therefore magic. But something has to explain noone has an answer. Love these shows they bring a new mystery to life and i like that.


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 25, 2012)

Juggernaut said:


> I personally am addicted to this show too many things in the past cant be explained. Puma punko that place is amazing ive seen it in person myself, been to easter isle and seen these HUGE dam heads, been to the pyraminds and stood in their shadow and with todays technology we couldnt do most these things, so your telling me our ancestors could move these huge items or build them with such perfect lines??? NOT happening maybe magic was around back then and we have just lost our faith and therefore magic. But something has to explain noone has an answer. Love these shows they bring a new mystery to life and i like that.



I think what alot of these shows fail to take under consideration is the element of time.  What they lacked in heavy equipment (tools, cranes, etc.), they made up for with thousands of slaves (labor) and the passage of time.  I imagine some of these projects spanned many multiple generations.  An emporer would start a project, and another down the line would finish it.  Imagine what can be accomplished if you had 20,000 slaves and a hundred years to build something?

Regarding magic.  The laws of physics do not change based on whether or not we believe in something


----------



## ccpro (Nov 26, 2012)

Times, let me preface this with I am serious!  What place does singularity have in our world if in fact aliens are among us.  Are they reptillian, drawing off our energy between heavens?  Are we being "dumbed" downed purely for an energy source?  AI seems to be our best hope, but why would "they" allow it...for the few who have enough grey matter to get on board?  If we're going to be more machine than robot, how do aliens fit in?  In all of the unverified evidence of alien life....guess what they're not biomechanical beings, they're flesh...how does all this make sense....


----------

